# Just a quickie



## Futurelight (Dec 2, 2011)

So, here is my question...

As this is the 3rd time I have done this with the same location, after doing the same sport with nearly exactly the same weather conditions, what is the BEST way to remember to put the damn CF card in my camera before I leave my house with my kit?  Took some great shots, AGAIN, then  realised on the way home that my memory card wasn't in my camera. One shot was of a guy fishing off a little boat, about 4oo metres off-shore with the sun setting to his left! Gods be DAMNED!!!
So, what's the best way to remember?


----------



## SCraig (Dec 2, 2011)

I have my cameras set to not shoot unless there is a memory card installed.  Yours might not have that option.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah mine won't work unless it has a card in it.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you have to take it out of your camera at all? If you have camera supplies software that allows to download straight from camera go that route. I think I have only taken the card out of my camera twice when it was full to put in an empty one to keep shooting


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 2, 2011)

I always keep a back up in my camera bag.  But when I get there my camera will say hey dumb ass I have nothing to save it on, then I grab the other one out of the bag.  It happens a lot.


----------



## revenater (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree why even take it out? I remove mine when it's full an replace with another one.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 4, 2011)

As mentioned above.. set it to not shoot unless there is a card in it... and then "Remember" to test it before you take it with you! 

Buy another card.. keep it in your bag with the rest of your gear.. make sure you always have a card in the bag.. then it won't matter if you forget and leave one at home. 

When you upgrade your body.. go to a body with two card slots.. hardly ever a reason to pull both!


----------



## 1074 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have made a very consistent habit of never putting my camera down/away without a fresh card in it. That way it's always ready to go.


----------



## rokvi (Dec 9, 2011)

I use the cord to transfer to computer then format the card. Is that a bad move, anyone?


----------



## Buckster (Dec 9, 2011)

I keep one of these in my pocket at all times.  I have two spare CF cards in it, a 4Gig and an 8Gig.

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Memory-Card-Carrying-Pouch/dp/B001ELFE0K/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_1_1


----------



## z1rick (Dec 11, 2011)

rokvi said:
			
		

> I use the cord to transfer to computer then format the card. Is that a bad move, anyone?



That is a very good idea, I read somewhere that  it is a good idea to format your card every time you save your pics.


----------

